# New to IVF and Fertility Friends - any help appreciated!!



## Bella1983 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello....
I have just started my IVF treatment, and would like to chat to others going through the same thing around the same time. 
I started the Gonal-F injections last Wednesday, and due to start Citrolex tomorrow evening. I have been told I am on a short/low dose of the jabs as I am at a higher risk of Ovarian Hyperstimulation due to having Polysystic ovaries. I am feeling really bloated and full all the time. Does anyone know if this is normal?? Anyone that I can chat to through these next few weeks and beyond would be a great help, as I am finding it all quite scary (but exciting, at the same time!) xx


----------



## rachel petch (Sep 7, 2010)

Hi Bella,

I started d/r last night, this my second attempt, so if you want to ask any questions,  l'll try and help best I can! 

Good luck with your 1st jab tonight....... Let the madness begin!!!!!! Lol xxxRachxxx


----------



## thunderbird21 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi bella welcome to ff,

Im currently going through my 1st ivf, had 2 embryos put back yesterday so im now officially on the dreaded 2ww.  If there's anything you want to chat about or ask on here then go ahead, the girls are all really nice and we're all in the same boat.  Best of luck to you xx


----------



## Bella1983 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello Girls, thanks for the replies. Firstly, just want to wish you both the very best of luck!! 
So we're all around the same sort of stages, which is nice. This is my 1st time at IVF and I am so worried about it all. I'm really excited that we are finally nearly there, as it has taken us so many years to get to this point! However, I don't know about you both - but I am so nervous!! So far I have been doing 5days of Gonal F (FSH) and then tonight I start a 2nd injection of cetrolix. Then on Monday I have my scan to see if all is well - fingers crossed   . I just wondered what the egg collection is going to be like. I think this is what is worrying me more. I have read a few things on here which kind of scares me!! What were both your experiences like? Did you have a general, or were you sedated? xx


----------



## thunderbird21 (Mar 31, 2010)

Bella i only had EC on wed there. I was sooo anxious leading up to it and couldnt think of anything else.  It is honestly nothing to worry about, i was sedated and slept through the whole thing.  On a pain scale of 1-10, with 10 being most painful, i gave it a 1, maybe a 3 once sedation wore off.  Please dont worry about it.

Good luck with scan tomorrow, let us know how it goes xx


----------



## Sparkly_Shoes (Jan 5, 2012)

Hello there ... I am also on my first IVF... still in the D/R stage as I am on "long" protocol... 

Was your period any different on the D/R meds? 

Hang in there, be positive and smile.... I wish you all the best!! My only advise so far is that anxiety does not help (as difficult as it is to keep at bay) Try and relax... get your hubby to take you for a meal, treat you or go get yourself a pedicure etc... a bit of relaxation goes a long way!!

Feel free to msg me if you need to talk....


----------



## Bella1983 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thunderbird21 -  awww my fingers are croseed for you!! Good luck!!   
Sorry, in my last messgae I said I had my scan on Monday, it's actually this Wednesday (duh  !!) I started my Citrolix injection last night - which I had a small reaction to. It started to itch, which was fine but then the surrounding area came up like a large nettle rash! Has anyone else experienced this? Today I feel really quiet, and weird! I don't feel ill, just not right. I can't quite put my finger on what it is I feel?!   Thank you for your info on the EC - lets hope I am as lucky as you when I go to have mine done. I have seen it on the T.V and it scared me!!


----------



## Bella1983 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi Sparkly_shoes!
Thanks for the advise... Believe me I am trying so hard to be positive and think the best, but I'm finding it really difficult. Everyone around me is so positive that things will all be good, but i am so worried it will go horribly wrong. I know I shouldn't feel this way, and it won't do me any good. But I just can't help worrying  
As for treadment hun, I have been put on a short protocol as I hace Polysystic ovaries - so a short, quick dose of drugs for me. Which is good, so sorry I can't help you with your questions reagrding the long protocol cycle. Sending you all the luck in the world though - keep in touch xx


----------



## thunderbird21 (Mar 31, 2010)

Bella you might be better to mention the reaction to the clinic. It might be nothing but best to see what they say, you may have an allergy of some sort.

Thanks for the good luck, its flew in for me, cant believe iv come this far already.  Hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## Bella1983 (Jan 14, 2012)

Aww thanks Thunderbird. I had another jab tonight, and it hasn't reacted as bad as last night. I have read the leaflet and it says that you can get swelling, itching and redness - so I guess this may be a common side effect?? What drugs did you have to use?? Was you on the long protocol or the short??

So how are you doing so far? I know you're on your 2ww.... are you feeling ok etc? x


----------



## thunderbird21 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi Bella,

I was on gonal f which came in a pre filled pen, so no mixing or drawing up which was great. I was on the long protocol, started d/r on 23rd dec.  Im feeling ok at the moment, boobies are sore but they've been sore since before et.  Just been trying to keep busy.

Aw im glad to hear the reaction wasnt as bad last night, lets hope it stays that way   xxx


----------



## Bella1983 (Jan 14, 2012)

Yeah I was on the Gonal F too - so much easier.... the other injections hubby had to give me, had to be mixed and drawn. Little more fiddly, and these are the ones I reacted too. However, tonight I had no reaction, which is good. I haven't been sore at all... had a few tears last night whilst cuddled up to hubby   bless him lol xx
Oh well.... I have my scan tomorrow, so all will be revealed. Hope my body has responded as it should have!! x


----------



## thunderbird21 (Mar 31, 2010)

Oh good luck with the scan tomorrow bella!  Look forward to hearing how you get on.  

Ive nothing to report today, im now 4dpt and continuing with the pessaries xxx


----------



## Bella1983 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello there... Awww, do you find the time is dragging for you? Im not looking forward to the dreaded 2ww. I really hope time flys by for you xx How do you find the pessaries - I have a few boxes of them too which I will need to takr after collection. 2 a day??

Well, I had my scan today. They want me to keep on with  the injections for an extra 2days as my follicles aren't quite ready yet. i then get re-scanned on Friday with possible EC on monday!!! Aggghh. Glad my body has responded though


----------



## thunderbird21 (Mar 31, 2010)

Thats great news bella, well done!!  As soon as you have EC it will fly in, before you know it you'll be on your 2ww.  The pessaries are ok, im not getting any side effects from them, i just dont like putting them in.  You need to wear a panty liner as you will have a bit of a discharge from them.

Good luck for fridays scan xxx


----------



## Bella1983 (Jan 14, 2012)

Hello there - how are things with you, hope all is going well for you?? xx  
I had my EC on monday, they managed to retreive 18 egss, however 8 were immature. We ended up having ICSI, and on Tuesday we found out that we have 5 embryos!! Possibly going in tomorrow (Thurs) for ET. But at the mo I am feelinf really tender and bloated. How was you after EC? And those pessaries are awful haha!! xx


----------



## thunderbird21 (Mar 31, 2010)

Hi bella wow 18 eggs, its amazing what they can do, isnt it.  I was ok after ec, just felt really tired due to the anaesthetic.  Its probably normal to feel tender and bloated though considering what they are doing down there. 

I gave in today and done a first response test and got a faint 2nd line!!!!  Trying not to get too excited until its confirmed by bloods on fri but it its a bfp i will be ecstatic!!

I hope your feeling better soon and all the best for tomorrow xxx


----------



## Bella1983 (Jan 14, 2012)

Awwwww I'm so happy for you!!!   Well done - My fingers will remain crossed for you!!! Looking good though, hey?!   Roll on Friday!!
I have just literally got off the phone to the Embryologist - they are taking the embryos to Blastocyst stage! All 5 are doing perfect, and have all divided to 8 cells and are all grades 1 & 2. I am soooo happy!! 
So now I will be going in on Saturday to have my ET xx


----------



## thunderbird21 (Mar 31, 2010)

Woweeeee thats great news!! How many are you having put back? Its soooo exciting, i wish you all the best xxx


----------



## Bella1983 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you!! We are only allowed to have 1 transferred because of our age etc. Hopefully the remaing embies will be fine to freeze. Sooo excited, and relieved - we are over another hurdle. Does the ET hurt. Im still a bit tender, weird feeling. Feels floaty like inside


----------



## thunderbird21 (Mar 31, 2010)

No ET is more like a smear test.  It can be a little uncomfortable because you need to have a full bladder and they press down on it with the ultrasound probe, i nearly wet myself lol!  Not be long till your on the dreaded 2ww


----------



## Bella1983 (Jan 14, 2012)

*CONGRATULATIONS!!!!*

I have just seen your update - BFP!! Well done you, I bet you are so happy!!  xxx
So happy for you both, about time hey?! xx

Well, unfortunately I am still suffereing. I went into hosp on Friday as I was feeling really poorly. They confirmed I do have OHSS and have a pocket of fluid in my tummy making me sick  I have to see how it goes, as they may have to drain the fluid away if it gets worse.

However, on a good note - we had our ET on saturday morning as the consultant says that it's still fine to go ahead. We have a really good embryo which they belive is doing well graded 3BB. So you know what this means?? Unfirtunately we had no more to freeze.... so we are hoping this little one is a strong little fighter, and stays with us  .... so now I am on the 2ww xxx


----------



## thunderbird21 (Mar 31, 2010)

CONGRATULATIONS ON BEING PUPO!!!!!!!!

So sorry to hear you ended up in hosp with OHSS, hope you feel better soon   
Good news that you were still able to go ahead with ET on sat.  Im not sure on grading, our hosp told us they grade them out of 8, i had a 7/8 and 8/8 put back but i dont know what the BB means?  We had no more to freeze either which was disappointing but hey look at us now   it only takes that little 1 embbie to stick!

Hope your feeling better soon xxx


----------



## Bella1983 (Jan 14, 2012)

Thank you - I think I am over the worst of it now which is good. Im feeling alot better than I did a few days ago. Hey ho, it's just another hurdle to overcome!! Haha xx

Some of our little embies got to Blastocyst stage so I think the grading changes then. We were told it was a good one, so were hoping it remains a little fighter, and stays put   Unfortunately the others didn't get on as well, and stopped dividing and slowed down!!

I am so pleased for you though - well done!! Any advice?? xx


----------



## thunderbird21 (Mar 31, 2010)

Just look after yourself by making sure you eat healthily and gentle exercise.  My hospital dont have you lying down for 30mins after ET, so straight after the procedure i got up, got dressed and headed home, even stopped in at asda for some fruit and veggies.  

I also read on here about bee propolis, co-enzyme q10 and royal jelly and took these since d/r.  Also took pregnacare conception and folic acid.

Its a lottery i think, some lucky and some not.  I still cannot believe i was a lucky one!   

Take care xxx


----------



## Bella1983 (Jan 14, 2012)

It is true - it's such a lottery!! Just keeping positive  

Yep, our hospital was exactly the same. After the ET he sent me to empty my bladder, I was then able to have a little rest in the recovery room while we waited for the news on the amount of eggs that were collected etc. Then it was off home! You read on here, so many different stories where people have had bed rest etc.

Hey ho... what will be, will be!! xx


----------

